# ~~Has anyone seen one of these?~~



## okozzy (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been searching the internet for information, with the exception of a 1900's advertisement, I have not been able to find out anything on this early coaster brake mechanism.

These came on a 1900 Circa Crescent safety bike that I'm working on; it seems to be a very early coaster brake that uses a metal rod instead of brake arm....... the freewheel uses (3) ball bearings instead of pawls for the clutch function.

I have never seen one, not even a picture of one.

Were these common or are these rare to find?

Who made them?


----------



## sam (Jun 2, 2012)

maybe this will help...some?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's some info on a Pope coaster from that period:
http://www.fusionstudios.net/hill-climber/OrginalPhotos/OriginalPartsFrameset.html


----------



## okozzy (Jun 3, 2012)

*thanks.....*

Thanks, what a neat story.....




Andrew Gorman said:


> Here's some info on a Pope coaster from that period:
> http://www.fusionstudios.net/hill-climber/OrginalPhotos/OriginalPartsFrameset.html





Very good information, thanks,



sam said:


> maybe this will help...some?


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 7, 2012)

okozzy said:


> I've been searching the internet for information, with the exception of a 1900's advertisement, I have not been able to find out anything on this early coaster brake mechanism.
> 
> These came on a 1900 Circa Crescent safety bike that I'm working on; it seems to be a very early coaster brake that uses a metal rod instead of brake arm....... the freewheel uses (3) ball bearings instead of pawls for the clutch function.
> 
> ...




Here are some pics of one on a circa 1898 White Sewing Machine chainless -


----------



## okozzy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Cool*

Very cool, I would ask you how well it works, but it looks like as though is not a rider.



dfa242 said:


> Here are some pics of one on a circa 1898 White Sewing Machine chainless -
> 
> View attachment 54201View attachment 54202View attachment 54203View attachment 54204


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 12, 2012)

okozzy said:


> Very cool, I would ask you how well it works, but it looks like as though is not a rider.




That's right, it's just a looker for now.  The mechanism itself does work as you back pedal, but I can't say how well it might stop the bike.


----------

